# TiVo says Bolt is designed for new customers, 'Pro' DVR coming next year



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

Came across this article, thought you guys might find it interesting.
http://www.theverge.com/2015/10/3/9447127/tivo-bolt-strategy-new-pro-model-for-2016

References to our very own TiVo Coffee House! http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=532368


----------



## jonw747 (Aug 2, 2015)

New customers aren't rejecting 6 tuners or large hard drives or metal boxes. It's primarily about price and Ota capability.

Do the cable companies who offer tivo rent them to their customers? If so they may be awash in returned units with little need to buy more until 4k becomes real.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

Interesting.  I think it has to do with price as well.


----------



## markjrenna (Mar 23, 2006)

It is price. They need a way to "hook" the on the fence person. I feel the Bolt strategy will work.


----------

